# Video Clip



## HG1 (May 15, 2008)

Can someone explain what I am watching? Is this a drill or 2 man form?


----------



## theletch1 (May 15, 2008)

Looks like a very slow and deliberate demonstration of the unbalancing and leverage aspects of Judo against various attacks and grabs.  Good video.


----------



## Saitama Steve (May 15, 2008)

This is the Kodokan Judo Ju No Kata. 

The Ju no kata is one of the oldest kata in the Kodokan system and is said to be influenced by Yoshin Koryu jujutsu and the revelation the founder Aiyama Shirobei had while watching snow accumulate on the branches of willow trees - When other tree branches would break, the willow's branch would bend and yeild to pressure until the snow fell off and would then spring back to it's original position. 

The Ju no kata uses this type of principle in it's teachings. This kata is taught very slowly at first to ensure correct form and flow is taught. Gradually the speed and intensity of how the kata is done is increased to build fluidity and strength. 

The kata is taught in three sections; Ikkyo, nikyo and sankyo. Each section is comprised of five techniques, totalling to fifteen techniques when segued together. 

It's a common misconception that the Ju no kata is only intended for women. Kano Jigoro formulated this kata for the study of all judo practicioners to understand the concept of "Ju" (Pliability, flexibility and softness when the situation requires.)


----------



## HG1 (May 16, 2008)

Saitama Steve said:


> This is the Kodokan Judo Ju No Kata.
> 
> The Ju no kata is one of the oldest kata in the Kodokan system and is said to be influenced by Yoshin Koryu jujutsu and the revelation the founder Aiyama Shirobei had while watching snow accumulate on the branches of willow trees - When other tree branches would break, the willow's branch would bend and yeild to pressure until the snow fell off and would then spring back to it's original position.
> 
> ...


Great post! What are the English translations of the three sections.


----------



## Saitama Steve (May 16, 2008)

This took about ten mins to look for the list and ten mins to translate the technique names into English. 


&#31532;&#19968;&#25945; - Dai Ikkyo = First major teaching

&#31361;&#20986;&#65288;&#12388;&#12365;&#12384;&#12375;&#65289;Tsuki Dashi - Thrusting out

&#32937;&#25276;&#65288;&#12363;&#12383;&#12362;&#12375;&#65289;Kata Oshi- Shoulder push

&#20001;&#25163;&#21462;&#65288;&#12426;&#12423;&#12358;&#12390;&#12393;&#12426;&#65289;Ryote Dori - Grabbing both hands

&#32937;&#24315;&#65288;&#12363;&#12383;&#12414;&#12431;&#12375;&#65289;Kata Mawashi - Shoulder turn

&#33134;&#25276;&#65288;&#12354;&#12372;&#12362;&#12375;&#65289;Ago Oshi - Jaw push

&#31532;&#20108;&#25945; - Dai Nikyo = Second major teaching

&#20999;&#19979;&#65288;&#12365;&#12426;&#12362;&#12429;&#12375;&#65289;Kiri Oroshi - Cutting Down

&#20001;&#32937;&#25276;&#65288;&#12426;&#12423;&#12358;&#12363;&#12383;&#12362;&#12375;&#65289;Ryo Kata Oshi - Double Shoulder Push

&#26012;&#25171;&#65288;&#12394;&#12394;&#12417;&#12358;&#12385;&#65289;Naname Uchi - Diagonal Strike

&#29255;&#25163;&#21462;&#65288;&#12363;&#12383;&#12390;&#12393;&#12426;&#65289;Katate Dori - Single Hand Grab

&#29255;&#25163;&#25369;&#65288;&#12363;&#12383;&#12390;&#12354;&#12370;&#65289;Katate Age - Single Handed Elevation


&#31532;&#19977;&#25945; - Dai Sankyo = Third major teaching

&#24111;&#21462;&#65288;&#12362;&#12403;&#12392;&#12426;&#65289;Obi Tori - Belt Grab

&#33016;&#25276;&#65288;&#12416;&#12397;&#12362;&#12375;&#65289;Mune Oshi - Chest Push

&#31361;&#19978;&#65288;&#12388;&#12365;&#12354;&#12370;&#65289;Tsuki Age - Rising Thrust

&#25171;&#19979;&#65288;&#12358;&#12385;&#12362;&#12429;&#12375;&#65289;Uchi Oroshi - Striking Down

&#20001;&#30524;&#31361;&#65288;&#12426;&#12423;&#12358;&#12364;&#12435;&#12388;&#12365;&#65289;Ryogan Tsuki - Thrust to the Eyes

Hope this helps.


----------

